# Dometic Fridge Problem



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

We were away at the weekend on EHU when for some reason the fridge packed up. It was ok (running on 240v) on retiring for the night but woke up in the morning to find that 12v, gas, 240v light switch was not working (on). Checked out the relevent fuses etc but they are all ok. Not really a techie type person so would appreciate any thoughts from the experts.

Andrew


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

The fridge is a 3 way, model RM4400L if thats any help.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Should be an in line fuse in the 12v supply line, the fridge requires 12v to run in any mode. The in line fuse should be close to the back of the fridge, sometimes accessable through a vent

Martin


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

rotorywing said:


> Should be an in line fuse in the 12v supply line, the fridge requires 12v to run in any mode. The in line fuse should be close to the back of the fridge, sometimes accessable through a vent
> 
> Martin


Or near to the engine battery depending how it is wired. I had the same problem just over a year ago.

Derek


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it still not working?

Mine is a bit rubbish..... it works like this:

You have to press the "on" button for a good 5-10 seconds to get any lights to come on.

Then you choose battery (which only works if the engine is running), gas (which you must select AFTER you have turned the gas bottle on, otherwise the ignition stops before the gas is running) and electricity (which only works if you're plugged in).

My biggest problem is when you are cooking or walking past the fridge - if you lean against it, then the "on" button switches off with the slightest flick. So before you know it, you've turned the fridge off. 

You think it's not working, but if you hold the "on" button down for 10 seconds, it'll start again.

Could it be as simple as that?


----------

